# St. Thomas safety



## jaym (Aug 2, 2013)

We're planning to make our first visit to MFC resort early next year. We had our honeymoon on St. Croix but have not visited the other Virgin Islands so this will be our first trip to both St. Thomas and St. John.

We hope to take the ferry to St. John and will likely rent a vehicle. I do know that driving is on the left-hand side of road. (should be "interesting") =) 

Besides the common sense stuff like not venturing into areas late at night, securing personal property, locking your doors, and just taking necessary precautions, what advice would experienced Virgin Island visitors dispense to fellow Tuggers? 
Did you experience any crime there during previous trips?
What is the police presence and patrol like, limited to downtown areas and few private security personnel outside the airports, major resorts, and tourists areas?
What towns or areas seem to pose the greatest risk to travelers? 
thanks for any comments......


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 2, 2013)

I've spent limited time on St. Thomas.  We did a short island tour and fishing trip with a local, and he did say that there were parts of St. Thomas where you wanted to stay away from, but I honestly did pay much attention because we were staying on St. John. 

Anyway, if you stick to the main tourist areas, you should be fine.  I think petty theft is the biggest threat on any of the islands.  And take normal precautions.  Don't walk beaches at night.  Stay in well lit areas.  Walk with a group, if you're able. And, most of all, leave your expensive jewelry at home.

FYI, I've been to St. John twice and have had no incidences at all.


----------



## Tia (Aug 16, 2013)

jaym said:


> ...
> 
> Did you experience any crime there during previous trips?
> What is the police presence and patrol like, limited to downtown areas and few private security personnel outside the airports, major resorts, and tourists areas?
> ...




Never personally experienced any crime while on vaca in STT in the many years we have been going. Have read about some so take care to use the room safe if you have one. Stick to the main tourist areas . If driving at night know your route maybe check it out day time hours, roads are not well marked. They do suggest to not be walking in the downtown back areas after dark, to take taxi's instead to your restaurant if going there.  Just ask your concierge for more info. We have walked around Frenchtown and Redhook at night some from restaurant to restaurant but are usually back to resort by 10p


----------



## caribbean (Aug 22, 2013)

Been to STT/STJ at least 30 times. Yes they have crime, but if you take the same precautions you would in any major US city, you will be fine. Every time I read about tourist crime in USVI, I always end up saying, what the h***were they doing there (alone) at that time. Just use common sense. It seems that a lot of tourists lose their brains when they go on vacation and let their guard down. Have. fun


----------



## suzyabbott (Oct 26, 2013)

We've been several times as well and use the same caution you would anywhere. Don't carry a large loose purse. Stay in the main areas at night and don't take the back ally's.  we tend to end up at iggies greenhouse or some other resort and you're fine there. Just watch the back alleys in Charlotte Amalie. They're not bad as long as you pay attention!


----------

